# Anyone gave birth to a healthy baby with thick neck? Please tell your story!



## Bincia

I writing my story and hope that there are others out there who experienced something similar. At 13 weeks they found soft markers at US. NT messured 5 mm and there was liquid in the tummy. We did a CVS which came out negative. At 18 weeks 2 days we went back for another US. They messured the top nuchlear fold at 4.2 mm and the lower part at 7mm. It should not be over 6mm. There wa also liquid in the kidneys. The rest is normal. The dr said it could be the kidneys who caused the thick neck or nothing. Or it could be something which we don't know. I wonder now if I have to go trough the rest of the pregnancy not knowing if my baby is well.

Anyone else that gave birth to a healthy baby with a thick neck


----------



## BrightLights

Hello

Sorry to hear your going through this.

My story is a long one but I'm hoping it will help!

With my daughter (who is a happy healthy 1 year old now) all was fine in pregnancy until 20 week scan when we found out she had hydrops (fluid on her chest cavity and in her abdomen) After a lot of testing docs worked out there was a leak in the lymphatic system meaning her body was dropping off fluid to her chest and it had got so packed in her chest that it started leaking to her stomach. So every Friday I had to go to a hospital where they put a needle through me into her chest cavity to take a bit of her fluid off her chest, it would refill back up again but it have her lungs a better chance of growing as when the fluid was there it was compacting them. By taking fluid off the chest every week the secondary problem of it being in the stomach went away. And over 8 weeks (now at 28 weeks) the fluid had totally disappeared!! Doctors told us what a miracle that was and kept a close eye and all was fine and healthy until 36 weeks when we had a scan and fluid had come back much worse then before putting hers and my life at risk. She was born at 37 weeks naturally, she was very poorly and could not breath on her own she was in intensive care for 8 weeks with a chest drain in to drain out fluid from her chest. She was diagnosed with chylothorax basically there was a break in the lymphatic system which eventually sorted itself out!! And since then she had been absolutely find with no health problems at all!

This then brings me to baby number 2 that I'm pregnant with now! We went to our 12 week scan and got told that baby had a nuchal translucency of 8mm!!! Which is very high and we have had CVS tests and all come back fine with no problems with chromosomes! So I'm back to fetal medicine care and just being kept an eye on! 

So between my two pregnancies I have been where you are and it's scary. I'm taking each day as it comes and trying to think positively. My daughter got through it and I'm hoping my son (baby no 2) will do too!

Stay positive and I have everything crossed for you!
X


----------

